
Framework for Rapid Development with Low Technical Debt - bingewave
Hey HackerNews,<p>Releasing something cool and thought I would come here to get feedback.<p>After developing several products from scratch, there has always been the question of how I am able to bring a product from inception to production ready from a week to month time period and keep technical debt relatively low.<p>The answer is I developed a Toolkit and Framework years ago that is focused on rapid development while following good software architecture and now I am officially making it open source! Here are the two links:<p>Toolkit: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ProdigyView-Toolkit&#x2F;prodigyview<p>MVC Framework: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Helium-MVC&#x2F;Helium<p>I also think about Inversion of Control in a more targeted way:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;helium-mvc&#x2F;a-new-approach-to-inversion-of-control-with-prodigyview-e15a34cff0d<p>And follow certain principles on product development:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;helium-mvc&#x2F;programming-principles-for-early-stage-startups-1215ad14bcb8<p>Any other developers in the forum, I&#x27;d be happy to get your feedback and thoughts if you have any.
======
karmakaze
Without having looked throughly at the links, here's what immediately came to
mind:

    
    
      - using any framework without an active community is tech debt
      - some may even say using PHP for a project today is tech debt

~~~
x0hm
If you're going to made broad assumptions, then using any framework is
technical debt.

Also, if a developer told me that using PHP for a project causes technical
debt, I would fire him.

